# DST Compressor



## tugglesf239 (May 4, 2016)

Excuse my ramblings however i just thought i would post about these contraptions. I have noticed a few on here have recently purchased one myself

First had a shot of Bluewolf's last week for a dozen or so shots down the range and was intrigued enough to get one myself. 

I know that on my (rare) days of hitting the ball well, i can put a very good contact on a ball and really get it out there. However i can send a ball far to high and can suffer hooks or really high fades. Even on a good strike more often than not the ball goes very high and i would say higher than any other player i have played with, or seen at the range etc. 

Anyway i bought one, just to see if the purchase could help me achieve the sublime levels of contact of bluey was putting on his Mp4's...

I have now probably hit 200 balls using the device and mixed this up with my normal irons. At first i was content with small chip or bum shots only trying to get them straight (difficult task initially). I then progressed onto full shots and again concentrated on just hitting straight with no fats or bad contacts. Took me a while of trial and error and i managed to start getting a bit of momentum.

I found that having my hands in that forward position at address, really helped me "feel" that i was not so flat in my back swing (particular problem i have). It also helped me to stop needing to be so handsy at takeaway and a lot more shoulder turn was happening.

The balls strikes almost instantly improved for both the DST and my normal irons, much much straighter but the lacked the fizz that i know i can put on a ball.

Anyway a bit of trial and error and i figured out i was not really turning my hips back to the target on impact and was still using my hands more than my body. OS i changed this

and boom

Yesterday saw me hit ball after ball as good as i know i can do. Seriously crunching the ball of the mat's with minimal effort really. Shoulders back and hips through simples.

Its very early days granted but i am seriously impressed. The DST has managed to almost maneuver me into the positions i have been in the past and that i know work, yet have been unable to replicate easily. Dare i say it might have helped reduce my handily inside swing path a little? no idea until i see it on screen, however it just "feels" that i am in a much better place and the subsequent downswing just "feels" so much easier to achieve.

I dont necessarily think it will train anything new, more that it may help me find the positions that i already knew about that were difficult to replicate. 

Might be a good purchase this i think (hope)


----------



## shewy (May 4, 2016)

I got the same issues, how does it translate to shots with the woods and hybrids, I hit it real high and its the flippy hands that cause this I'm told.


----------



## MendieGK (May 4, 2016)

i love mine but have always compressed the ball well so dont really have a problem hitting it good.

However, a friend of mine off of +1 who adds loft to his irons at address and through impact could not hit it for all of the tea in china. he was shanking it, thinning it etc. 

It really showed to me how good it is.


----------



## Junior (May 4, 2016)

I had a go with Danny's and hooked the pants out of it.  I can see how it grooves a good impact position, but like most aids, you need to practise a lot with it .


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 4, 2016)

shewy said:



			I got the same issues, how does it translate to shots with the woods and hybrids, I hit it real high and its the flippy hands that cause this I'm told.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure as yet, as i have only really hit my irons, wedges and a few hybrids. Mendie could probably offer a more credible answer than I

Going again tonight and will give the big dog a dink.


----------



## snell (May 4, 2016)

Considering treating myself to one of these. Feel I'm currently sweeping the ball with irons rather than compressing...will it help with that issue?


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 4, 2016)

snell said:



			Considering treating myself to one of these. Feel I'm currently sweeping the ball with irons rather than compressing...will it help with that issue?
		
Click to expand...

As a caveat i am not at all qualified to say yes or no i suppose. However i bought it to help me hit down and take a divot as i sweep normally. Will see if it translates onto the course next time i play.


----------



## snell (May 4, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			As a caveat i am not at all qualified to say yes or no i suppose. However i bought it to help me hit down and take a divot as i sweep normally. Will see if it translates onto the course next time i play.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, seems like you're having the exact issue I'm having!

Has it been going well using it practice wise?


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 4, 2016)

Right

Had my third range session today whilst using the DST and my entire bag pretty much

Honestly

This is really helping me. Really, really helping me.

My thoughts are that i "feel" i get much less inside on the back swing and this puts me i a position at the top of the swing that makes my down swing feel far less manipulated than before.

Also i think that because i am getting in better positions, i can really use my body as the pivot and not my hands. In turn i feel that i "can" be much better connected through out.

I have been hitting my irons and hybrids superbly (at the range...) tonight again.

I think i have a lot to do to ensure that i am in a good impact position however and will be working on this over the next while.

I did also hit plenty with the big stick and again. I was really getting hold of it.

Proof is in the pudding and i am really itching to see if i can continue this at the course. I will say though that my pro did comment in passing that i looked to be producing a better looking swing.

Cracking bit of kit. It might just be the placebo effect? but i dont care. cracking purchase.


----------



## Qwerty (May 4, 2016)

I reckon I could do one of these as I've always been a bit of a sweeper but know I need to get down into the ball a bit more.
Ive got to say though the price is putting me off.  

Ive got a few old irons in the garage, I might get the Blowtorch out and work some engineering magic..


----------



## snell (May 4, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I reckon I could do one of these as I've always been a bit of a sweeper but know I need to get down into the ball a bit more.
Ive got to say though the price is putting me off.  

Ive got a few old irons in the garage, I might get the Blowtorch out and work some engineering magic..
		
Click to expand...

Sort me one out as well


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 5, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I reckon I could do one of these as I've always been a bit of a sweeper but know I need to get down into the ball a bit more.
Ive got to say though the price is putting me off.  

Ive got a few old irons in the garage, I might get the Blowtorch out and work some engineering magic..
		
Click to expand...

Its working for me pal. You know how high i hit the ball and this thing is helping trajectory and direction no end. 

When you next at Chilli dip? feel free to have a bash to make sure if you like.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 5, 2016)

snell said:



			Sort me one out as well 

Click to expand...

Offer stands to you pal if you fancy a trek to deepest darkest Lancashire 

On a side note. Its the alignment lines on the DST that is helping me at address. You wont get that with a bent iron.


----------



## Qwerty (May 5, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			On a side note. Its the alignment lines on the DST that is helping me at address. You wont get that with a bent iron.
		
Click to expand...

Tippex does the job, I've used it before on my putter! 

I'll give you a shout mate when I'm next over there :thup:


----------



## shewy (May 5, 2016)

does anyone have a discount code for this I seem to recall seeing 10% off somewhere


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 5, 2016)

"Pgatour" 

Worked for me pal.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (May 5, 2016)

or GI-1516 for 10% off as well


----------



## garyinderry (May 5, 2016)

Wonder why they made this an 8 iron.    I would have liked to have tried a mid iron one like a 6 iron.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 5, 2016)

Been impressed with mine. I've used the Compressor in a lesson, but won a CR-10 in a Twitter comp a few weeks back and been equally impressed with it. Not had chance to get to the range much recently, but definitely a very valuable training aid and one I will be getting plenty of use out of.


----------



## Sybez (May 5, 2016)

DST10 is another code if needed

Loving mine still!


----------



## Wilson (May 5, 2016)

I've been thinking about one of these for a while, as it's something I am always working on - the comments and discount codes have convinced me to order one, let's hope it helps.


----------



## snell (May 5, 2016)

Wilson said:



			I've been thinking about one of these for a while, as it's something I am always working on - the comments and discount codes have convinced me to order one, let's hope it helps.
		
Click to expand...

Do you just order off the site itself?


----------



## Wilson (May 5, 2016)

snell said:



			Do you just order off the site itself?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## lex! (May 5, 2016)

I predict you will buy one, use it twice, then it will stay in the garage for the rest of its life (like mine).


----------



## shewy (May 5, 2016)

lex! said:



			I predict you will buy one, use it twice, then it will stay in the garage for the rest of its life (like mine).
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you Â£40 then


----------



## 3565 (May 10, 2016)

lex! said:



			I predict you will buy one, use it twice, then it will stay in the garage for the rest of its life (like mine).
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean your that good and didn't need it, or you couldn't hit it? :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Wonder why they made this an 8 iron.    I would have liked to have tried a mid iron one like a 6 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because loft is your friend and it would be easier to get results from and thus improve sales from positive reports :mmm:

Is it a fad, you get them now & then and everyone rushes out looking for the Holy Grail, how have people got on them over a decent period of time and more importantly, has it improved your game, scoring/handicap etc?


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			Probably because loft is your friend and it would be easier to get results from and thus improve sales from positive reports :mmm:

Is it a fad, you get them now & then and everyone rushes out looking for the Holy Grail, how have people got on them over a decent period of time and more importantly, has it improved your game, scoring/handicap etc?
		
Click to expand...

Have you used one?


----------



## MendieGK (May 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			Probably because loft is your friend and it would be easier to get results from and thus improve sales from positive reports :mmm:

Is it a fad, you get them now & then and everyone rushes out looking for the Holy Grail, how have people got on them over a decent period of time and more importantly, has it improved your game, scoring/handicap etc?
		
Click to expand...

Given that a very large proportion of people on the USPga leaderboards use them if suggest it does work.

Rose and Stenson (arguably 2 of the best ball strikers on tour) use them to warm up religiously, you see photos every week with them using it.

Personally I love mine and the proof for me is in my par 3 performance already this year (long time an issue for me). I'm giving myself a lot of good birdie putts from my mid irons


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			Have you used one?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not, hence I'm asking a question?

People swear by all sorts of training aids, at first, many come and go, some stay around longer!


----------



## Region3 (May 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Given that a very large proportion of people on the USPga leaderboards use them if suggest it does work.

Rose and Stenson (arguably 2 of the best ball strikers on tour) use them to warm up religiously, you see photos every week with them using it.

Personally I love mine and the proof for me is in my par 3 performance already this year (long time an issue for me). I'm giving myself a lot of good birdie putts from my mid irons
		
Click to expand...

Mine came yesterday and went out for a play with it. It seems like I have to weaken my grip by about 20Â° and have my hands outside my left leg to get the lines to line up. Am I doing it wrong or is it showing how wrong my usual set up is?


----------



## MendieGK (May 10, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Mine came yesterday and went out for a play with it. It seems like I have to weaken my grip by about 20Â° and have my hands outside my left leg to get the lines to line up. Am I doing it wrong or is it showing how wrong my usual set up is?
		
Click to expand...

 Shouldn't have to change anything so maybe original set up. 

I set up completely normal, and then move my hands forward until the line is parrelel. I certainly do not touch my grip.

The idea is that it replicates the position you should be in @ impact.

Have a look on the DST website and there are a few instructional videos. It also recommends just chipping/pitching with it to start with


----------



## Region3 (May 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Shouldn't have to change anything so maybe original set up. 

I set up completely normal, and then move my hands forward until the line is parrelel. I certainly do not touch my grip.

The idea is that it replicates the position you should be in @ impact.

Have a look on the DST website and there are a few instructional videos. It also recommends just chipping/pitching with it to start with
		
Click to expand...

I set up as normal then moved my hands forward, but felt like I was twisting my arms clockwise to keep the face straight so released my grip then re-took it when the club was in position.

I think I need to check the videos out 

Thanks.


----------



## turkish (May 10, 2016)

Does the use of this promote forward press at address then for when you go back to normal clubs?


----------



## lex! (May 10, 2016)

turkish said:



			Does the use of this promote forward press at address then for when you go back to normal clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, what on earth are you supposed to do with it? Have thankfully managed to move mine on.


----------



## turkish (May 10, 2016)

I'm not saying that's a bad thing- I use a forward press at address anyway in my normal shots I was just curious


----------



## MendieGK (May 10, 2016)

No not at all. At impact the club should be delofted 'hence the compression' 

Without want to sound'elitist' I do believe it's a 'better' players golf club as most amateurs try and help the ball into the air - the one thing you shouldn't do.

I also think it's something you should be taught to use before diving in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Without want to sound'elitist' I do believe it's a 'better' players golf club
		
Click to expand...

I have just bought one 

Anyone want to buy a new one unused


----------



## bluewolf (May 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have just bought one 

Anyone want to buy a new one unused 

Click to expand...

You'll love it mate... Mine's never out of the bag.. Whenever I warm up, I just start hitting with it until I'm consistent, then put it away and pick my own irons up...


----------



## huds1475 (May 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You'll love it mate... Mine's never out of the bag.. Whenever I warm up, I just start hitting with it until I'm consistent, then put it away and pick my own irons up...
		
Click to expand...

Is that what you were using to pick out the Starter @ West Lancs?


----------



## 3565 (May 11, 2016)

Well I always thought I struck the ball well, been working for past 2yrs on forward shaft lean and rotating the body to square the club face at impact. I showed him a swing recently yesterday and said it was getting to somewhere where he likes it to be. So with what he wants me to do, I bought the 8i the other day and today was the first time I've used it and all I can say is, oh my lord............. Another level in striking a golf ball, what an amazing club/aid.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 15, 2016)

3565 said:



			Well I always thought I struck the ball well, been working for past 2yrs on forward shaft lean and rotating the body to square the club face at impact. I showed him a swing recently yesterday and said it was getting to somewhere where he likes it to be. So with what he wants me to do, I bought the 8i the other day and today was the first time I've used it and all I can say is, oh my lord............. Another level in striking a golf ball, what an amazing club/aid.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff pal.

Im getting there slowly with it now. Hitting them really well and consistent down the range and looking much better on the course

Weirdly however my bad shots have turned into a bit of a thin as opposed to chunking it a little before the ball.

I find though that if it hit a bad one, i pull the DST out the bag and have a few practice swings and then it almost resets my dodgy swing for a couple of shots or more*

The biggest win so far is that it helps me keep connected. Tell you what this is helping me right through the bag as i am not swinging with the hands so much now.

Even my putting has improved a little

Hope it keeps working for you 


*when playing with my mates in a non competitive "knock". Not in the medal....


----------



## 3565 (May 15, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			Good stuff pal.

Im getting there slowly with it now. Hitting them really well and consistent down the range and looking much better on the course

Weirdly however my bad shots have turned into a bit of a thin as opposed to chunking it a little before the ball.

I find though that if it hit a bad one, i pull the DST out the bag and have a few practice swings and then it almost resets my dodgy swing for a couple of shots or more*

The biggest win so far is that it helps me keep connected. Tell you what this is helping me right through the bag as i am not swinging with the hands so much now.

Even my putting has improved a little

Hope it keeps working for you 


*when playing with my mates in a non competitive "knock". Not in the medal....
		
Click to expand...

well they say it's not how good your good shots are, it's how good your bad are and a chunky fat is worse then a thin......

i love this club and will be in my bag all the time, apart from comps.


----------



## snell (May 29, 2016)

Managed to get a lend of one of these (cheers Paul DJ :thup: )

Haven't had a full blast of it yet, but what I've seen so far is good.

Just using it to hit some short pitch shots in the house with practice foam balls...going to have a proper practice tomorrow


----------



## 3565 (May 29, 2016)

snell said:



			Managed to get a lend of one of these (cheers Paul DJ :thup: )

Haven't had a full blast of it yet, but what I've seen so far is good.

Just using it to hit some short pitch shots in the house with practice foam balls...going to have a proper practice tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Dont try full shot with it right off the bat. Just hit little 60-70yd pitchs with it, it will feel strange but build up and work on the technique and increase your distance with it till you are at full swing with it.


----------



## Wayman (May 30, 2016)

I had one shot with Pauldj on Friday and it just clicked in my head straight away. 
Hit it better yesterday till my back gone  
Don't felt like I use to hit it


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (May 30, 2016)

I've been using one for a while and really like it. Just bought the 8 iron and Wedge. As I tend to hit the ball high, this has helped me lower the flight and compress the ball a bit better. Definitely a good training aid.

If anyone is after a 10% code use Dransfield745, DST provided this for my clients.


----------



## snell (May 30, 2016)

3565 said:



			Dont try full shot with it right off the bat. Just hit little 60-70yd pitchs with it, it will feel strange but build up and work on the technique and increase your distance with it till you are at full swing with it.
		
Click to expand...

Do I set up to the ball and start my swing with my eyes lined up to the line on the Hosel?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2016)

snell said:



			Do I set up to the ball and start my swing with my eyes lined up to the line on the Hosel?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, you need to have it correctly aligned to return it to the correct position, have you watched the youtube vid


----------



## 3565 (May 30, 2016)

snell said:



			Do I set up to the ball and start my swing with my eyes lined up to the line on the Hosel?
		
Click to expand...

I would for the short half shots to get used to the different feel for the impact position. It will feel awkward and more like playing cricket then golf. So when you go to a full swing you'll think I can't hit this and may get handsy and stop rotation which will end up a pull draw. Trust your rotation to square the face at impact, and once you hit one you will feel and see the diffence in ball flight.


----------



## snell (May 30, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes mate, you need to have it correctly aligned to return it to the correct position, have you watched the youtube vid
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate just had a watch of it, makes more sense now!


----------



## snell (May 30, 2016)

3565 said:



			I would for the short half shots to get used to the different feel for the impact position. It will feel awkward and more like playing cricket then golf. So when you go to a full swing you'll think I can't hit this and may get handsy and stop rotation which will end up a pull draw. Trust your rotation to square the face at impact, and once you hit one you will feel and see the diffence in ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers....What's the optimal flight when using this would you say a piercing draw??


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 30, 2016)

While i understand the concept of this for irons, this is training a position i get into quite well problem  being i carry it through to the driver and hit my driver very low.

Would be good to know if people feels this is a good training aid


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			While i understand the concept of this for irons, this is training a position i get into quite well problem  being i carry it through to the driver and hit my driver very low.

Would be good to know if people feels this is a good training aid
		
Click to expand...

Right now yes, definitely got me hitting my irons better, still early days to see the results I hope for, got the consistencey and hoping that will transfer in qualifiers, not having issues with Driver or woods as my set up is different and hands work differently.


----------



## 3565 (May 30, 2016)

snell said:



			Cheers....What's the optimal flight when using this would you say a piercing draw??
		
Click to expand...

I find I hit it straight or with 2-3 yds of draw, any more then that and your getting handsy or stalling on rotation. You will know when you've hit one right out of the screws.


----------



## snell (May 30, 2016)

3565 said:



			I find I hit it straight or with 2-3 yds of draw, any more then that and your getting handsy or stalling on rotation. You will know when you've hit one right out of the screws.
		
Click to expand...

Had a quick try of it again today and yeah the good ones where straight with a little draw

Still couldn't quite get the feeling to transfer to the course....but got a lesson booked tomorrow and going to hit the practice field for a good 2 hours....so should get a good go of it.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 30, 2016)

Been having a read on this wondering if it will be worthy of a purchase. My problems are with getting my body and hands ahead of the ball on my driver, this causes an off sky and normal low flight. Been working hard on it and feel i am getting there. I found this image interesting on the DST website, it looks to me like the hands are ahead on the driver?


----------



## 3565 (May 30, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Been having a read on this wondering if it will be worthy of a purchase. My problems are with getting my body and hands ahead of the ball on my driver, this causes an off sky and normal low flight. Been working hard on it and feel i am getting there. I found this image interesting on the DST website, it looks to me like the hands are ahead on the driver? 

View attachment 19614

Click to expand...

it should be no different to an iron swing. This is what I'm working on as I've got an iron swing and a driver swing. I just want one swing for all.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 30, 2016)

3565 said:



			it should be no different to an iron swing. This is what I'm working on as I've got an iron swing and a driver swing. I just want *one swing for all*.
		
Click to expand...

Funny how you can hear slightly mixed messages, the pro i get lessons off told me exactly this.


----------



## snell (May 30, 2016)

Well after half an hours play with this im sold!

Ordered one for myself...hopefully ill be striping them irons soon


----------



## 3565 (May 30, 2016)

snell said:



			Well after half an hours play with this im sold!

Ordered one for myself...hopefully ill be striping them irons soon 

Click to expand...

Good man, you know it makes sense........ Just keep hearing that wonderful thud noise off the club head. :thup:


----------



## snell (May 31, 2016)

Order shipped....but due to me and the missus both working full time I'll no doubt miss the MyHermes delivery :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2016)

3565 said:



			it should be no different to an iron swing. This is what I'm working on as I've got an iron swing and a driver swing. I just want one swing for all.
		
Click to expand...

For my education, Your post has me confused (not dificult&#128515 am I misunderstanding what you mean as one swing? I use the dst and it's certainly helped with my irons, but using woods I swing differently, Irons I hit down more and woods more sweeping or on the up, can you explain the one swing thoughts, cheers


----------



## Soft hands (May 31, 2016)

He most likely means having one swing for all clubs, the ball is just at differing points of the swing arc. So to hit up on a driver it's further forward in your stance on the upside of the arc. 

Im trying to do something similar at the min as I either hit woods or irons well never seems to be both in the same round.


----------



## 3565 (May 31, 2016)

Soft hands said:



			He most likely means having one swing for all clubs, the ball is just at differing points of the swing arc. So to hit up on a driver it's further forward in your stance on the upside of the arc. 

Im trying to do something similar at the min as I either hit woods or irons well never seems to be both in the same round.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. I'm still trying to have the same impact position with my driver as I do with my irons, but like you said the ball position is different.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2016)

3565 said:



			Correct. I'm still trying to have the same impact position with my driver as I do with my irons, but like you said the ball position is different.
		
Click to expand...

This is the part I'm confused with, I thought the hands are/were meant to be in a diferent position at impact, ie hitting down with the irons and on the up with a driver, so you wouldn't be compressing a ball in the same way.


----------



## 3565 (May 31, 2016)

Hitting the ball on the up always make you think to do that the hands have to be slightly behind the ball, the head has now passed the hands and therefore the head is now rising up towards the ball. You can still have your hands forward at impact with a driver, compress the ball and launch it but not have the driver go into the giant ball and remove chunks of Earth.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2016)

3565 said:



			Hitting the ball on the up always make you think to do that the hands have to be slightly behind the ball, the head has now passed the hands and therefore the head is now rising up towards the ball. You can still have your hands forward at impact with a driver, compress the ball and launch it but not have the driver go into the giant ball and remove chunks of Earth.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella, got my self thinking 2 different set ups, will give the one set up a go, hopefully stop confusing myself.


----------



## 3565 (May 31, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers fella, got my self thinking 2 different set ups, will give the one set up a go, hopefully stop confusing myself.
		
Click to expand...

Just look at the photo that Norfolkshaun posted earlier to see the position, using the DST will be an exaggerated position to get the feel for forward shaft lean and retain the cocked right wrist, but in reality it won't look that way when you actually swing a normal club and viewed back on slow mo camera.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 12, 2016)

How are you guys getting on with this?


----------



## 3565 (Jun 12, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			How are you guys getting on with this?
		
Click to expand...

Maaaaaaaarrrrrrrrvelous. 

When you get it right the ball just flies a lot further. You also know if your not synced properly with your body rotation, if you don't rotate then you'll pull-draw/hook it. When you get it right it just goes arrow straight. Love mine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2016)

Got mine now. Just need to get my swing sorted and get working with it. Can't wait


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2016)

I was lent the p/w DST by a pro but decided that I must get my hands forward at impact as I didn't find the impact  position any different than normal - a good training aid though, especially fir those who flip through impact


----------



## snell (Jun 12, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			How are you guys getting on with this?
		
Click to expand...

Amazingly mate...buy one now :lol:

The only thing I don't like about them is when you catch one wrong on the practice field with it and shank it.

But my iron striking hasn't been better since practicing with it.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 12, 2016)

snell said:



			Amazingly mate...buy one now :lol:

The only thing I don't like about them is when you catch one wrong on the practice field with it and shank it.

But my iron striking hasn't been better since practicing with it.
		
Click to expand...

I did see one in the teaching bay but i know it belongs to one of the other pros, may see if I can have a go as have a lesson thursday


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2016)

Agree with Snell, certainly improves ball strike and shots are certainly straighter.


----------



## snell (Jun 12, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			I did see one in the teaching bay but i know it belongs to one of the other pros, may see if I can have a go as have a lesson thursday
		
Click to expand...

Yeah give it a blast, you've nothing to lose....and everything to gain :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2016)

How is everyone flushing these yet most people play with different lie angles on their irons.    


Or do you order them with a certain lie angle?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			How is everyone flushing these yet most people play with different lie angles on their irons.    


Or do you order them with a certain lie angle?
		
Click to expand...

It has a very wide sole and the shaft is bent, at the bottom of the shaft is a white line and also a white line in the bottom groove on the face, you take your normal address position with the club (2 available 8I and PW) looking down at the face you then move your hands forward till the 2 lines align and perform a right angle, the club is then supposedly in the correct square to impact position.

Starting off with 1/4 swings building to full swings, 

Not sure this answers the question but I now press my hands forward at impact and my accuracy and strike has improved greatly.


----------



## 3565 (Jun 12, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			How is everyone flushing these yet most people play with different lie angles on their irons.    


Or do you order them with a certain lie angle?
		
Click to expand...

it comes in 62* lie angle.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 12, 2016)

I am noticing a definite improvement in how i am hitting my irons. Best part is that i have carried this onto the course and this is something i have always struggled to do.

Played a week ago last time and i was hitting shots long and straight and feeling so much more connected and far less handsy than i ever have done.

Feeling this through the bag if i am being honest with my wedge play being tip top (by my standards) last time out.

I think (just my thoughts) are that it is just helping me get far more upright on the back swing (i am notoriously flat). As a result of this i can start to make my shoulders work as the should, getting smoother and not having to rip the hell out of it on the downswing as i have done previously.

Might not be for everyone as it does promote a very far forward hand position at address, however it really is working for me.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jun 12, 2016)

It has undoubtedly helped my game, I have always hit the ball pretty high and struggled in the wind. My ball flight is much more penetrating and I've noticed an incredible difference in the wind. Without doubt a good investment.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2016)

3565 said:



			it comes in 62* lie angle.
		
Click to expand...


And for those that use +3 or -3 lie angle?   surely not everyone can use this off the rack and flush it.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 12, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			And for those that use +3 or -3 lie angle?   surely not everyone can use this off the rack and flush it.
		
Click to expand...

Having never been fitted and always off the peg i have no idea to be honest


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2016)

If everyone is flushing these and feeling the love, I expect to see notable reductions in all their handicaps &#129300;


----------



## snell (Jun 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			If everyone is flushing these and feeling the love, I expect to see notable reductions in all their handicaps &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

I've since lost 3 shots since using it.....not bad for 2 weeks work......#YOTS


----------



## 3565 (Jun 12, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			And for those that use +3 or -3 lie angle?   surely not everyone can use this off the rack and flush it.[/QUOTE

no idea tbh, you could ask them, but the club is about standard length loft and lie.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			If everyone is flushing these and feeling the love, I expect to see notable reductions in all their handicaps &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

I shot an 86 last week. Not been close to one of them in a loooong time.


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			I shot an 86 last week. Not been close to one of them in a loooong time.
		
Click to expand...

In a medal with a card in your hand?

If not, it doesn't count &#128540;


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			In a medal with a card in your hand?

If not, it doesn't count &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

No medal card as i am a nomad still this year

and trust me

It counts :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Jun 13, 2016)

Fish I've had couple swings with Pauldj 
It clicked straight away with me. Much better flight and longer straighter shots. 
Worth buying I would say


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2016)

Was lucky enough to try my DST 8 iron yesterday that HID had bought me. Wow. That's an interesting bit of kit. A couple heading sharp right initially and then the penny dropped. Hit it ok but according to the Pro Tracer at Silvermere my flushed 8 iron was going about 120 yards so about 12-15 down on my standard distance. The shot itself was high and straight. Is it suppose to be similar in distance or is it all about just hitting it correctly and getting it airborne and straight with this club?


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was lucky enough to try my DST 8 iron yesterday that HID had bought me. Wow. That's an interesting bit of kit. A couple heading sharp right initially and then the penny dropped. Hit it ok but according to the Pro Tracer at Silvermere my flushed 8 iron was going about 120 yards so about 12-15 down on my standard distance. The shot itself was high and straight. Is it suppose to be similar in distance or is it all about just hitting it correctly and getting it airborne and straight with this club?
		
Click to expand...

The distance is irrelevant for this club. Purely about the action and feel


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			The distance is irrelevant for this club. Purely about the action and feel
		
Click to expand...

Yup. When you hit it right, you know it. It feels and sounds like a properly struck shot. Mine goes a similar distance to my regular irons, but the feedback is obvious.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Yup. When you hit it right, you know it. It feels and sounds like a properly struck shot.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers go numbing a jarring feeling up to the armpits?


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jun 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was lucky enough to try my DST 8 iron yesterday that HID had bought me. Wow. That's an interesting bit of kit. A couple heading sharp right initially and then the penny dropped. Hit it ok but according to the Pro Tracer at Silvermere my flushed 8 iron was going about 120 yards so about 12-15 down on my standard distance. The shot itself was high and straight. Is it suppose to be similar in distance or is it all about just hitting it correctly and getting it airborne and straight with this club?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about the distance, I found at first that it was going quite a bit shorter. After a few weeks practice it is going similar and since using it I am at least half a club longer with my irons. I've also used it with a few lessons that have struggled with their impact position and the difference is astounding.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Fingers go numbing a jarring feeling up to the armpits?
		
Click to expand...

Shut it you liquorice shaft swinging Manc tart.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Shut it you liquorice shaft swinging Manc tart. 

Click to expand...

Nice safety smiley.

Will save my fingers smiley until you come to terms with the fact that you haven't got the minerals for your macho shafts any more.

Still, will give you another excuse to buy half of eBay


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 16, 2016)

jasondransfieldgolf said:



			I've also used it with a few lessons that have struggled with their impact position and the difference is astounding.
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to the time when it's just one golf swing position you're trying to get into my thick skull Jason 

One day!!


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Nice safety smiley.

Will save my fingers smiley until you come to terms with the fact that you haven't got the minerals for your macho shafts any more.

Still, will give you another excuse to buy half of eBay 

Click to expand...

Im happy now with my irons mate. Macho shafts'n'all. Might need to go stiffer in the driver though


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Im happy now with my irons mate.
		
Click to expand...

That's about as believable Keith Richards saying he's happy with his J20


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			That's about as believable Keith Richards saying he's happy with his J20
		
Click to expand...

All true matey. My eBay watch list is emptier than your ball pocket after 18 holes.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			All true matey. My eBay watch list is emptier than your ball pocket after 18 holes.
		
Click to expand...

 :whoo:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 21, 2016)

Not read the full thread yet , what's the difference between the CR and compressor


----------



## 3565 (Jun 21, 2016)

The CR is a transition club with a normal shaped shaft but with the lines on the face and hosel.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2016)

Bluewolf has very kindly given me a loan of his DST compressor 8 iron.


I have to say I am suitably impressed.  Going to try and use it as much as possible this next few weeks.  I have moved away from having my hands ahead this last few years.  

First few shots were a little strange having my hands so far ahead even at address.   once I felt a little more comfortable I just used my normal address position but was getting good hands forward impact. 

The club does let you know when you are hitting it properly.  Feels great. 

Plan to use it for another few sessions then try and mix in 2 shots DST, 1 shot normal iron.  Etc

Nice weight and stiffness to the club.  


Certainly grabbed my attention.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Bluewolf has very kindly given me a loan of his DST compressor 8 iron.


I have to say I am suitably impressed.  Going to try and use it as much as possible this next few weeks.  I have moved away from having my hands ahead this last few years.  

First few shots were a little strange having my hands so far ahead even at address.   once I felt a little more comfortable I just used my normal address position but was getting good hands forward impact. 

The club does let you know when you are hitting it properly.  Feels great. 

Plan to use it for another few sessions then try and mix in 2 shots DST, 1 shot normal iron.  Etc

Nice weight and stiffness to the club.  


Certainly grabbed my attention.
		
Click to expand...

All whilst the handicap committee were waiting for two last cards to come in from the shotgun start......


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			All whilst the handicap committee were waiting for two last cards to come in from the shotgun start......

Click to expand...

Live and learn eh? 

Stood and hit 100 more after.     going to have to up my game if I am going to keep up with you Longball.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Live and learn eh? 

Stood and hit 100 more after.     going to have to up my game if I am going to keep up with you Longball.
		
Click to expand...

It was only a punch, as well.


----------



## Grieve14 (Jun 27, 2016)

Just ordered one of the 8 irons with a 10% off code I found online, looking forward to giving it a bash.

I always struggled with the driver off the tee but recently I have started driving it longer and straighter, and even with a slight draw, but my iron play has gone to pot. Hopefully this will get me hitting down on the ball a bit more as I currently hit it very high!


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jun 27, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			Just ordered one of the 8 irons with a 10% off code I found online, looking forward to giving it a bash.

I always struggled with the driver off the tee but recently I have started driving it longer and straighter, and even with a slight draw, but my iron play has gone to pot. Hopefully this will get me hitting down on the ball a bit more as I currently hit it very high!
		
Click to expand...

Where did you or indeed anyone else but them from?


----------



## Grieve14 (Jun 27, 2016)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Where did you or indeed anyone else but them from?
		
Click to expand...

Just from the website mate - http://shopuk.dstgolf.com/our-golf-clubs/dst-compressor-8-iron/


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jun 27, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			Just from the website mate - http://shopuk.dstgolf.com/our-golf-clubs/dst-compressor-8-iron/

Click to expand...

Thanks - not sure how I missed it TBH!

Is there general consensus one the wedge or 8 iron being better/more beneficial for any particular reason?


----------



## turkish (Jun 27, 2016)

Just bought an 8 Iron compressor- looking forward to trying out


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jun 27, 2016)

If anyone is thinking of selling one give me a shout!


----------



## 3565 (Jun 27, 2016)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			If anyone is thinking of selling one give me a shout!
		
Click to expand...

Cant see why anyone would want to sell it once you've tried it, unless your a complete numpty (not meaning you I hasten to add)


----------



## the_coach (Jun 27, 2016)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Thanks - not sure how I missed it TBH!

Is there general consensus one the wedge or 8 iron being better/more beneficial for any particular reason?
		
Click to expand...

they're a pretty useful piece of training equipment if the issues in  the current swing are not rotating hip clear and not rotating upper body  so having difficulty getting hands handle to give forwards leaning  shaft for proper dynamic strike - so folks who a bit over armsy  dominated swing with way too square hips at strike and little ways of a  flip through impact
if the issues are pretty big then better off with the clubs with the shaft bend as opposed to the others

though anyone using them good likely benefit from use overtime

kind depends to some degree how folks tend to  learn best as to which (PW/8i) is likely to be the better buy for instance if  folks find it harder to learn new swing functions with a fuller swing -  then the wedge might be the ways to go to learn the very different  motion with a smaller half swing (though that doesn't mean you can't use  the 8i with half swings in fact it's probably more useful to go down  that route anyways at first with the 8i) 
also depends what might suit the eye re more loft or not

_whichever  club though it's a ways crucial the set-up is to the 'instructions' and  indications mark on the club as opposed to trying to fit the club (with the shaft bend) into folks  normal type of set-up address as that will just defeat the objective of the design of the club by forcing some compensations to get strike and direction as opposed to learning proper swing function motions needed to get strike with direction
_
be prepared from the get-go if folks have an arm swing  dominated motion with little footwork, hip and body turn into impact to  get a bunch of real interesting shot outcomes - have to persevere some  and engage the lower/upper body in the correct sequence to have the  club/s work

.....seen a few folks wanting to bend the shaft a good bit more after only half a dozen swings .....


----------



## turkish (Jun 28, 2016)

Mines has been shipped pretty excited to try out.... quick question though does it matter what surface you use this on? either range matts or grass- is there a benefit of either? Obviously range matts can mask the bad strikes but always going to be a good flat lie


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 28, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			Just from the website mate - http://shopuk.dstgolf.com/our-golf-clubs/dst-compressor-8-iron/

Click to expand...


What the hell is it with the unbearable music on their videos? It's a bloody training club not a Hollywood blockbuster!!
So damn annoying!


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 28, 2016)

the_coach said:



			they're a pretty useful piece of training equipment if the issues in  the current swing are not rotating hip clear and not rotating upper body  so having difficulty getting hands handle to give forwards leaning  shaft for proper dynamic strike - so folks who a bit over armsy  dominated swing with way too square hips at strike and little ways of a  flip through impact
if the issues are pretty big then better off with the clubs with the shaft bend as opposed to the others

though anyone using them good likely benefit from use overtime

kind depends to some degree how folks tend to  learn best as to which (PW/8i) is likely to be the better buy for instance if  folks find it harder to learn new swing functions with a fuller swing -  then the wedge might be the ways to go to learn the very different  motion with a smaller half swing (though that doesn't mean you can't use  the 8i with half swings in fact it's probably more useful to go down  that route anyways at first with the 8i) 
also depends what might suit the eye re more loft or not

_whichever  club though it's a ways crucial the set-up is to the 'instructions' and  indications mark on the club as opposed to trying to fit the club (with the shaft bend) into folks  normal type of set-up address as that will just defeat the objective of the design of the club by forcing some compensations to get strike and direction as opposed to learning proper swing function motions needed to get strike with direction
_
be prepared from the get-go if folks have an arm swing  dominated motion with little footwork, hip and body turn into impact to  get a bunch of real interesting shot outcomes - have to persevere some  and engage the lower/upper body in the correct sequence to have the  club/s work

.....seen a few folks wanting to bend the shaft a good bit more after only half a dozen swings .....
		
Click to expand...

All the problens I have.... might have to buy one.


----------



## shewy (Jun 28, 2016)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			If anyone is thinking of selling one give me a shout!
		
Click to expand...

Inbox full just cleared try again


----------



## beck9965 (Jun 29, 2016)

Had mine about a month now and already have seen a vast improvement in ball striking and distance which has not gone unnoticed at the Sunday morning swindle either, fantastic piece of kit.

Phil.


----------



## Grieve14 (Jun 29, 2016)

beck9965 said:



			Had mine about a month now and already have seen a vast improvement in ball striking and distance which has not gone unnoticed at the Sunday morning swindle either, fantastic piece of kit.

Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear! mine will be here today, looking forward to getting up the range after work!


----------



## beck9965 (Jun 29, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			Good to hear! mine will be here today, looking forward to getting up the range after work!
		
Click to expand...

takes a bit of getting used to at first but once you've cracked it, bingo.


----------



## Grieve14 (Jun 29, 2016)

beck9965 said:



			takes a bit of getting used to at first but once you've cracked it, bingo.
		
Click to expand...

Do you suggest just using that for a whole range session? or hit a load with that and then finish off with normal irons? or even chop and change between them the whole session?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 29, 2016)

Just ordered one, will see how it goes. It may be a training aid that actually gets used! or it will be in the for sale section i a month....

if you want 10% off then use the code Walster722 at checkout. it worked for me.


----------



## beck9965 (Jun 29, 2016)

I tend to start with the DST then go through my irons, till I get to my 7i then a few more balls with the DST again just to keep the swing drilled in.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jun 29, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			Just ordered one, will see how it goes. It may be a training aid that actually gets used! or it will be in the for sale section i a month....

if you want 10% off then use the code Walster722 at checkout. it worked for me.
		
Click to expand...

Dransfield745 works for 10% of too


----------



## turkish (Jun 29, 2016)

Och for goodness sake now you all start putting up discount codes 2 days after I buy mine #tightscotsman


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 29, 2016)

turkish said:



			Och for goodness sake now you all start putting up discount codes 2 days after I buy mine #tightscotsman
		
Click to expand...

Who doesnt google discount code before buying anything.......


----------



## Sybez (Jun 29, 2016)

Or read the thread where loads have been posted already&#128514;


----------



## turkish (Jun 29, 2016)

Silly question time but if you had this in your bag, clearly it's a training aid but could it be classed as a rules infringement as an extra club if you forget to take it out or head straight to the tee from practice area?


----------



## Sybez (Jun 30, 2016)

I always take mine out for comps.


----------



## Grieve14 (Jun 30, 2016)

My 8 iron arrived yesterday and I took it up the range today. At first I was trying to chip and pitch with it like advised but I just didn't get it, couldn't hit it at all so I binned it off and went back to my normal irons and was hitting my high cut like normal.

i then went back to the dst and eventually it clicked. I worked up to full shots with it and it was completely different to my normal strike. It felt clean and crisp and the flight was so much better. Not only has it got my hands further forward at Impact but it's also helped my weight transfer as its very hard to hit it whilst hanging back which is something I used to do. 

I then hit a load of normal irons applying the new feeling and it was great. Still not where I want to be but it was so much better - a lower, straighter and longer flight.

Initially I thought it was crap but once it clicked it was a game changer, literally. I'm amazed at the change its made from just one range session to be honest. Definitely worth the Â£70. Looking forward to see where my iron game is in a few months!!


----------



## beck9965 (Jul 1, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			My 8 iron arrived yesterday and I took it up the range today. At first I was trying to chip and pitch with it like advised but I just didn't get it, couldn't hit it at all so I binned it off and went back to my normal irons and was hitting my high cut like normal.

i then went back to the dst and eventually it clicked. I worked up to full shots with it and it was completely different to my normal strike. It felt clean and crisp and the flight was so much better. Not only has it got my hands further forward at Impact but it's also helped my weight transfer as its very hard to hit it whilst hanging back which is something I used to do. 

I then hit a load of normal irons applying the new feeling and it was great. Still not where I want to be but it was so much better - a lower, straighter and longer flight.

Initially I thought it was crap but once it clicked it was a game changer, literally. I'm amazed at the change its made from just one range session to be honest. Definitely worth the Â£70. Looking forward to see where my iron game is in a few months!!
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it as it only gets better.


----------



## snell (Jul 1, 2016)

Just a quick one....do you guys just address the ball as normal with dst?? Or get ya hands forwarded at address ?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 1, 2016)

I move mine slightly forward personally. At first it felt like my hands where in a stupidly forward position, but having checked in the mirror at home actually look in a good place.


----------



## Sybez (Jul 1, 2016)

They're supposed to be forward. There is a white line/groove up the hozel that is supposed to point at your nose and look like a straight line, then you "know" your in the right position at the start. I have seen many tour pro images showing them looking pretty neutral at address with it though.

Check the video out on the DST website, they explain how it should be.

Here's some extra debate I'd like to throw in this thread though. The DST shaft is curved in "flexion" from the ball giving forward lean. Golf shafts, under load, should in-fact be in "extension" the other way at impact (Ping did a study on this to prove it) to give a square club face. I assume the DST shaft is a high  "stiff flex" overall to maintain a slight curve at the line of tension?


----------



## turkish (Jul 1, 2016)

Omfg just got mine today and could not hit the thing... Every shot trundled out to the right like a shank... I followed the instructions trying chipping first but couldn't even do that... How long did it take for other users to get the hang of? Was hitting on range mat


----------



## Grieve14 (Jul 1, 2016)

turkish said:



			Omfg just got mine today and could not hit the thing... Every shot trundled out to the right like a shank... I followed the instructions trying chipping first but couldn't even do that... How long did it take for other users to get the hang of? Was hitting on range mat
		
Click to expand...

Haha i was the same for the first 30 balls so ****ed it off. I then went back to it just chioping and suddenly it clicked and i worked up to full shots. Stick with it, just hit little chips and pitch shots to start and you will get it.


----------



## Soft hands (Jul 1, 2016)

Just ordered one, been wanting one for a while even more so after reviews on here. 

Out of interest how's ppl's scores been going since getting one?


----------



## snell (Jul 1, 2016)

Sybez said:



			They're supposed to be forward. There is a white line/groove up the hozel that is supposed to point at your nose and look like a straight line, then you "know" your in the right position at the start. I have seen many tour pro images showing them looking pretty neutral at address with it though.

Check the video out on the DST website, they explain how it should be.

Here's some extra debate I'd like to throw in this thread though. The DST shaft is curved in "flexion" from the ball giving forward lean. Golf shafts, under load, should in-fact be in "extension" the other way at impact (Ping did a study on this to prove it) to give a square club face. I assume the DST shaft is a high  "stiff flex" overall to maintain a slight curve at the line of tension?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know that....but do you do this at address then do a full swing??


----------



## 3565 (Jul 2, 2016)

snell said:



			Yeah I know that....but do you do this at address then do a full swing??
		
Click to expand...

I did at the start, made sure I was in the right position then swung it. I hit a couple of Hank's and fats, but got to grips with it pretty quick. Now I don't have my hands so far forward but still have my left arm and shaft in a line but not as pronounced as the set up they use. 

This thing shows your faults up instantly and that we are no where near how the Pros hit the ball.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 2, 2016)

Was watching one on e bay , went to bid this morning and it is gone , Shewy you git &#128513;I  am guessing it was you selling?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 2, 2016)

Anyone selling one yet? &#128512;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2016)

Soft hands said:



			Just ordered one, been wanting one for a while even more so after reviews on here. 

Out of interest how's ppl's scores been going since getting one?
		
Click to expand...

Had mine a few. weeks. Struggled with a few shanks early on but starting to get the hang of it. Distance is down on what I'd expect to hit an 8 iron but it is going forward and airborne so starting to come. Haven't been out and played too much recently so can't say if it's made a difference to my game yet


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2016)

Come on, someone must be bored or not getting on with 1 by now, cash waiting &#128077;&#128526;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Come on, someone must be bored or not getting on with 1 by now, cash waiting &#62541;&#62990;
		
Click to expand...

How much cash Robin


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			How much cash Robin 

Click to expand...

You selling Glynn?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			You selling Glynn?
		
Click to expand...

I might know of one


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I might know of one 

Click to expand...

Pm me its condition/age etc and what there looking for&#129300;


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 2, 2016)

Distance is pretty similar to my 8 iron.  


Took me about 4 or 5 shots to 'get it'.  :ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2016)

What HC improvements or scoring improvements have people seen from using one ?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What HC improvements or scoring improvements have people seen from using one ?
		
Click to expand...

Only had it a week. 2 sessions.    I will let you know when I smash this comp tomorrow. :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What HC improvements or scoring improvements have people seen from using one ?
		
Click to expand...

Why does it all come down to this. Enough people on here seem to be happy with the improvement in their ball striking but getting a cut and good scores is reliant on far more than just that


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why does it all come down to this. Enough people on here seem to be happy with the improvement in their ball striking but getting a cut and good scores is reliant on far more than just that
		
Click to expand...

because its the only quantifiable measure as to whether as a training aid it is successful would be my best guess


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 2, 2016)

fundy said:



			because its the only quantifiable measure as to whether as a training aid it is successful would be my best guess
		
Click to expand...

or you are using it to maintain a standard you are happy at.


----------



## 3565 (Jul 2, 2016)

Anyone one know Henrick Stensons hc since he started using the DST Compressor?


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2016)

3565 said:



			Anyone one know Henrick Stensons hc since he started using the DST Compressor? 

Click to expand...

the same as it was before he started using it I expect


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What HC improvements or scoring improvements have people seen from using one ?
		
Click to expand...

Depending on results today, I will have dropped from 14 to 12 while using mine, the biggest improvement has been straighter Iron shots, still work in progress, maybe more in my head but way more confident in my irons since started using it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Depending on results today, I will have dropped from 14 to 12 while using mine, the biggest improvement has been straighter Iron shots, still work in progress, maybe more in my head but way more confident in my irons since started using it.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul - at least one person can just give a simple answer to a simple question :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers Paul - at least one person can just give a simple answer to a simple question :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've had a couple of Pro's hit mine and a few single figure players and they've all striped it, that level of player naturally or already get their hands in the correct position at impact, for me who struggle with consistencey it's been a great help,


----------



## 3565 (Jul 2, 2016)

fundy said:



			the same as it was before he started using it I expect 

Click to expand...

Oh dear well that's good enough reason to get rid of it if one of the best ball strikers in the world hasn't improved...............? Hang on, isn't that what the DST supposed to do?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I've had a couple of Pro's hit mine and a few single figure players and they've all striped it, that level of player naturally or already get their hands in the correct position at impact, for me who struggle with consistencey it's been a great help,
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the info Paul and great work on the HC going down :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Jul 16, 2016)

I've been lucky enough to have one of these on permanent borrow (thanks MATE ) and it was my first chance to hit it more than 1/4 swings today outside of the front room.

I must be doing something OK as I didn't find it difficult to flush straight away. That said, I didn't hit any other clubs warming up and proceeded to hit my irons flush all afternoon so in terms of the lag effect and impact position, it was a great way to loosen up and engrain into the swing so is something I'll do ahead of every other round going forward.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I had a sneaky go of Danny's tonight (that bent shaft has seen some nw action...) hit the first 2 or 3 crazy good. Then the standard dropped a bit, catching it a bit thin, which is better than the fats I struggle with. deffo a work in progress. Suitably impressed with it so far &#128077;


----------



## Odvan (Sep 6, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I had a sneaky go of Danny's tonight (that bent shaft has seen some nw action...) hit the first 2 or 3 crazy good. Then the standard dropped a bit, catching it a bit thin, which is better than the fats I struggle with. deffo a work in progress. Suitably impressed with it so far &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

I gave it back to LQ at Moor Allerton. I know he's looking to flog it but he's a tight wad so a usual haggle may well be out the question. 

Pm him. He'll greet you with a smile....honest.


----------



## Dasit (Sep 6, 2016)

ok i am convinced, buying one tonight.

Least it seems to have decent resale value if I dont get on with it!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I gave it back to LQ at Moor Allerton. I know he's looking to flog it but he's a tight wad so a usual haggle may well be out the question. 

Pm him. He'll greet you with a smile....honest.
		
Click to expand...

ill offer a voucher an a box of balls, what could possibly go wrong &#128561;


----------



## pendodave (Dec 4, 2016)

Just watched a review of this on Dan whittaker's YouTube channel. https://youtu.be/znnLl_SExpc

Some food for thought. He's not its biggest fan.

No particular axe to grind on my part, just thought it was a useful reference to add to the thread.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 4, 2016)

Proof is in the pudding for me. Large majority of tour players use them


----------



## Hendy (Jan 8, 2017)

Just interested to see if people are still using their DST 

Had mine at the range there on Friday hit about 20 or so ball just with it. First few were hooked after that I was really getting the 'compressor' feel. 

Really hope to get to the range at least once a week with mine hit maybe 50 balls a time with it and finish with some of my normal 8 iron..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hendy said:



			Just interested to see if people are still using their DST 

Had mine at the range there on Friday hit about 20 or so ball just with it. First few were hooked after that I was really getting the 'compressor' feel. 

Really hope to get to the range at least once a week with mine hit maybe 50 balls a time with it and finish with some of my normal 8 iron..
		
Click to expand...

I have mine with me every time I go to practise and use it during the practise, amount depends on whether I'm at range or course.


----------



## Jon321 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yep still use mine. Usually start with it until I have hit 5 straight ones then onto 7 iron with the same feeling. Always in the bag


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2017)

Always use mine at the range. I hit 10-15 wedge to loosen up and then start with the DST to get the right feel. After that if my striking is off I'll go back and hit more balls with it. I love the thing


----------



## MartynB (Jan 8, 2017)

Bought one a week ago after my pro recommended it, couple of range sessions so far and I can hit it and get the ball airborne though I'm sure I'm still flipping it!

sticking with it though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2017)

It takes some getting use to. Is it going straight or is the flipping causing direction issues? Are you set up properly with the white line set up with the eyeline http://www.dstgolf.com/optimise-gol...k?kohana_uri=the-dst-approach2/dst-technology


----------



## Hendy (Jan 8, 2017)

Good to see there is longevity with this. 

Looking forward on getting back on it again this week


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 8, 2017)

Still have one and still get very good use of it. I wish I could say that I am as disciplined with its use like Jon321 is though. 

I tend to alternate shots with mine and me 8 iron, which will probably not help groove the correct motion. 

Had a lesson with Phil Archer at Tour X also on Friday and he was also raving about the things. 

Good purchase and I 'can' hit the ball better than I ever had.


----------



## Curls (Feb 19, 2017)

What's the jazz folks I picked one up a week or so ago and after a couple of range sessions I'm not really seeing what all the fuss is about?! Like there must be something to it given the pros who use it but I'm clearly missing the point. I found it very easy to hit straight partial and full, well, 3/4 swings and the only noticeable difference when I swapped back my normal 8i was I developed a forward press which I'm not sure I'm keen on. I'm following the advice, lining up the white lines, chipping pitching etc but not seeing much improvement in ball striking. Weird. Perhaps I just need to stick with it?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 19, 2017)

Curls said:



			What's the jazz folks I picked one up a week or so ago and after a couple of range sessions I'm not really seeing what all the fuss is about?! Like there must be something to it given the pros who use it but I'm clearly missing the point. I found it very easy to hit straight partial and full, well, 3/4 swings and the only noticeable difference when I swapped back my normal 8i was I developed a forward press which I'm not sure I'm keen on. I'm following the advice, lining up the white lines, chipping pitching etc but not seeing much improvement in ball striking. Weird. Perhaps I just need to stick with it?
		
Click to expand...

Tried one not for me either.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2017)

Had mine for 8 months. I use it for full shots and I like it. I am definitely seeing benefits in my ball striking and the pro I have lessons with is very happy with how I'm hitting ball then ground and compressing it better so it's staying in my practice bag. 

These might help

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iExRy75N9YA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4UtR_5P3Nc&t=167s


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 19, 2017)

Curls said:



			What's the jazz folks I picked one up a week or so ago and after a couple of range sessions I'm not really seeing what all the fuss is about?! Like there must be something to it given the pros who use it but I'm clearly missing the point. I found it very easy to hit straight partial and full, well, 3/4 swings and the only noticeable difference when I swapped back my normal 8i was I developed a forward press which I'm not sure I'm keen on. I'm following the advice, lining up the white lines, chipping pitching etc but not seeing much improvement in ball striking. Weird. Perhaps I just need to stick with it?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's simply not for you, you may already naturally do what it's meant to help with.

I still use mine for warming up every time I go the range, I believe mine has helped me impact and hit the ball better. Certainly helped me with alignment.


----------



## Curls (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks both, I thought it was a rule you had to love it  Na I don't get it, the quality of ball striking of the pros who use it suggests I'm missing something. I ain't crushing it like them. Is it the forward press? Do you guys (who love it) have one?


----------



## Curls (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks Homer i had seen the first video not the second, doesn't explain to me anything I wasn't understanding. I'm going to give it another go in the week I think, maybe percivier for a few more balls than I've been hitting with it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 19, 2017)

Curls said:



			Thanks both, I thought it was a rule you had to love it  Na I don't get it, the quality of ball striking of the pros who use it suggests I'm missing something. I ain't crushing it like them. Is it the forward press? Do you guys (who love it) have one?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't getting my hands in the correct position and tended to scoop some shots has helped me, will often pre-set the forward press, not sure "love it" is the correct feeling for me, but will definitely keep using it.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2017)

I had one off LQ and have had 1 very quick practice with it and it's been sat in my locker ever since.  I'm moving it on as I don't want it to detract from the lessons I'm having. 

It's only hit a ball 10 times so it's as new so I will stick it in the FS section for Â£50 as that's what I owe LQ for it ðŸ˜³


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 19, 2017)

I used mine for the first time Thursday, the first one or two were sketchy but after thet I was hitting half and 3/4 shots pretty well considering I'm a flipper and have been for 20 years!

After around 15/20 shots I hit an easy 8i and WOW!

Will be spending a lot more time with this, just need to find out how it works with regards to carrying it in my bag during a round.

I'm assuming like tour sticks, there's no penalty unless you attempt to use it during the round?


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			I used mine for the first time Thursday, the first one or two were sketchy but after thet I was hitting half and 3/4 shots pretty well considering I'm a flipper and have been for 20 years!

After around 15/20 shots I hit an easy 8i and WOW!

Will be spending a lot more time with this, just need to find out how it works with regards to carrying it in my bag during a round.

*I'm assuming like tour sticks, there's no penalty unless you attempt to use it during the round?*

Click to expand...

i wasnt sure so have been chucking it in my locker if a competitive round, and declaring it to playing partners in bounce games


----------



## 3565 (Feb 20, 2017)

Had a go with mine for the first time in a while on Saturday.............. Crunch, crunch, crunch, all shallow divots, all going with couple yards of draw, and that awesome sound of compression.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 20, 2017)

fundy said:



			i wasnt sure so have been chucking it in my locker if a competitive round, and declaring it to playing partners in bounce games
		
Click to expand...

The prob I have is our range is completely the opposite direction to the car park.  If I hit the range first with the wonder sticks I've got a 500 yard round trip to drop it off.

Need to get clarification on this asap


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 28, 2022)

Anyone got one or these kicking about gathering dust?

I fancy getting back into using one of these? 

Haven't heard a peep about one in years.  Anyone still using theirs?


----------



## Boomy (Jan 28, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Anyone got one or these kicking about gathering dust?

I fancy getting back into using one of these?

Haven't heard a peep about one in years.  Anyone still using theirs?
		
Click to expand...

I’d never even heard of them until this post was reincarnated 😄 Offlooking beast 🤔 Wonder if they really work

https://shopuk.dstgolf.com/our-golf-clubs/dst-compressor-8-iron/


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 28, 2022)

I’ve got both the wedge and the 8 iron I used to use regularly, the wedge was a surprise as it sorted out my short game when I was struggling… I used it in chipping comps with my mate to make sure I got the action perfected under pressure.

might list them on here as I’ve got a baby due and can’t see me practicing much this year


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 28, 2022)

Trojan615 said:



			I’ve got both the wedge and the 8 iron I used to use regularly, the wedge was a surprise as it sorted out my short game when I was struggling… I used it in chipping comps with my mate to make sure I got the action perfected under pressure.

might list them on here as I’ve got a baby due and can’t see me practicing much this year
		
Click to expand...


Let me know if you do.    I got a lend of the 8 iron off Bluewolf back in 2017 for a month or so.  I feel like I'd get the most out of it during range sessions in the off season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2022)

Boomy said:



			I’d never even heard of them until this post was reincarnated 😄 Offlooking beast 🤔 Wonder if they really work

https://shopuk.dstgolf.com/our-golf-clubs/dst-compressor-8-iron/

Click to expand...

I have the 8 iron. Still use it regularly. Will tell you straight away if your impact is off. Doesn't go as far as a conventional 8 club but great for getting hands forward and into a good impact position


----------



## Boomy (Jan 30, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have the 8 iron. Still use it regularly. Will tell you straight away if your impact is off. Doesn't go as far as a conventional 8 club but great for getting hands forward and into a good impact position
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Homer 😃 I’d honestly never heard of them until this thread.


----------

